# Show off your paints! :)



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All Paints here..

"Angel", 19 yr, our seasoned and finished penner. As close to bombproof as they come.










"Mandy", 18 yrs, broodmare and halter horse.










"Lady", 11 yrs, Mandy's daughter and trail horse.










"Cinnamon", 10 yrs, trail horse.











...and our little man, "Buckshot", 3 1/2 months, out of "Lady" this spring...










..and all together, running up the hill at dinner time...


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

APHA "Back in Tyme" who is a 1995 gelding. He's a big rehab job and he's a bit of a brat, but I love him!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

APHA Sonny's Butch Cassidy Sorrel Dominant white or max sabino paint.


















May APHA palomino sabino mare Docs Golfen Joy.









Joy's colt Jet










Minimal tobiano mare I used to own Foxy Lady.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I had posted her on the roans thread too, but here she is again, Skye.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

All of them so beautiful.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is our paint, she hides her paint under all that gorgeous black hair!! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Freckles



Thunder



Cloud



TJ



Flash



Freckles is the dam of Thunder, who is the sire of Cloud, TJ, and Flash.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my 12 year old gelding Top Of The Moon Flash, aka "Apollo". I recently got him last December where he came to me awfully skinny. He's happily gaining weight and muscle and loves to finally have a job...he's been under saddle for about 4 months now! He's turned out to be a pretty cute jumper so he may have a change in disciplines soon...he's proving he has more to offer than being a nearly bomb proof trail horse which is a definite plus


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> Freckles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My loud frame overo paint mare Lunar Eclipse. Currently not being ridden, and being treated by a chiropractor and the new vet to solve the back issue. She's one heck of a cow horse even at liberty LOL.


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

I love paints. I almost got one instead of my quarter horse. But when I saw my baby boy I knew he was the one. So my next horse will probably be a paint


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

All gorgeous . I will definitely be subbing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I've only got one and she's technically a "pinto" because she's not registered, but here's my unfortunately fugly yearling, Talyn










But she's only painted on one side LOL. The other side, she looks very "unpainted" except for her high stockings.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww Talyn is not fugly, she is cute!


----------



## pinkcowgirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Snapper said:


> I want to see some pretty paints! I've seen threads about roans and something else, but not paints. Sorry if I didn't run into another paint thread!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

So many beautiful babies!!! I LOVE Buckshot!!!

My mare, I'm told, had a buckskin paint dam, but no proof...so she is pinto...hope she still qualifies!


----------



## pinkcowgirl (Aug 5, 2013)

*my daughters pony charlie*



Snapper said:


> I want to see some pretty paints! I've seen threads about roans and something else, but not paints. Sorry if I didn't run into another paint thread!


How do u ad pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pink, when you click on the "Post Reply" button at the bottom (_not_ the "post quick reply"), it will bring up a new page. If you click on the button that looks like a little paperclip, you can upload them directly from your computer.

Or, you can upload them to a third party photo sharing site like photobucket or flikr and then just copy and past.


Ooh, I just realized you're posting from your mobile. In that case, I'm afraid I can't help you cause I don't know how to upload from a mobile.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> All very nice!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sky, 7 yrs old.








Sky's 14 month old colt, Red.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I love this thread!! So many amazing horses. I'm obsessed with paints!

*PaintHorseMares*, oh my gosh, I am in love with your gorgeous herd!! Buckshot is SO cute!

*JCnGrace*, I love the markings on TJ and Thunder! 

*smsrob*, Talyn is not fugly!! She's adorable! 

*Oldhorselady*, WOW, your mare is beautiful! I can totally see her as the star of a native American painting 

*Whisper*, that mother-son picture is adorable!! Couple of cuties you got there!

This is my baby boy, Sam! Not everyone seems to think he's as gorgeous as his mama does (I've heard "He's cute for a medicine hat" and "He's nice if you like that coloring") but I think he's a real looker


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SammysMom said:


> *PaintHorseMares*, oh my gosh, I am in love with your gorgeous herd!! Buckshot is SO cute!





Oldhorselady said:


> So many beautiful babies!!! I LOVE Buckshot!!!


Thanks. He is one flashy dude, officially "Tommys Gamblingman" Tommys Gamblingman Paint

We were keeping our fingers crossed for a black/white, and waiting to see how the mix of speed on the top side and halter on the bottom works out.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

After seeing all these beautiful and flashy paints I feel almost ashamed to post mine. Any way this is my 5-10,rough guess by me and the vet, gelding Salvador. He is a rescue with the usual unknown breeding but probably has Arab in him because of his high tail carriage when he runs. He is a grulla with zebra markings and an eel stripe, the spot you see on his side is the only sign of him being a paint.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

Naw Sammy he's very very gorgeous! made me go wow! lol all very gorgeous paints here!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely ponies!!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my middle sister's paint gelding, Wanna Bet. He is nine years old and was once a barrel racer, however an injury as a seven year old he suffered a career ending injury. My sister raised him from the time his dam died when he was a week old. So when she heard that he would never be able to be ridden again and he should be put down, she nursed him back to health. He is now giving lessons to beginners at a walk and trot.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

These are my 2 boys Sunny is the lighter one and Poncho is the darker one


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Here are some recent pics of my 3: Vana (my "still pregnant" mare), Lexi, and Flint (my little medicine hat colt). (and the leads and halters are on only because they are out of the pasture grazing)


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

RememberPearl I love his stripes! He seems like a sweetheart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

RememberPearl said:


> After seeing all these beautiful and flashy paints I feel almost ashamed to post mine. Any way this is my 5-10,rough guess by me and the vet, gelding Salvador. He is a rescue with the usual unknown breeding but probably has Arab in him because of his high tail carriage when he runs. He is a grulla with zebra markings and an eel stripe, the spot you see on his side is the only sign of him being a paint.


Upright tail carriage while running doesn't equal arabian breeding. :wink: Many, many horses of all different breeds curl their tails over while running/excited.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Shez Down N Dirty, aka, Miss Gracie Mae 

By the way she is for sale.....


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Shez Down N Dirty, aka, Miss Gracie Mae
> 
> By the way she is for sale.....


She's so pretty! Wish I could come buy her rofl


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful paints/pintos everyone!


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Upright tail carriage while running doesn't equal arabian breeding. :wink: Many, many horses of all different breeds curl their tails over while running/excited.


He also has a slightly dished face which is hard to see in pictures. My old vet also thinks that there is Arabian in him.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

this was a project I had a few years ago that I really liked, Buttons:


and this was Molly. In every way she was perfect for me, but she was just too small. I'm pretty curvy and do long, hard trails and she was very lightly built, barely 14.2hh and maybe 750 lb, with slightly turned out front feet.


----------



## mc90 (May 21, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Freckles


I absolutely love Freckles' blaze; it looks like a seahorse to me in the picture!

I can only imagine how much work everyone has to put in to keep all of these beautiful paints clean. Props to you!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

He's not a Paint, but most people assume he is, so does he count? He's a pinto, but a Morab/Spotted Draft cross. This is Touch the Clouds aka Kota. He's 8.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

mc90 said:


> I absolutely love Freckles' blaze; it looks like a seahorse to me in the picture!
> 
> I can only imagine how much work everyone has to put in to keep all of these beautiful paints clean. Props to you!


It does to me too. If you look at her shoulder she has another seahorse that matches her blaze. LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

And you couldn't see it in the one picture I posted of Thunder but he has a cross and I think the left arm of the cross looks like a snake.









And TJ has a jesters hat.










One thing for sure, you can never get bored looking at paints.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

My filly Piper is technically a paint 
Though her only white is the tiny star on her forehead. 
All photos at varying ages, she turns a year in October.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

She's so cute!


----------



## LovelyLies (Mar 6, 2013)

My current "paint" (she is actually a pinto) is Image. She is 10 years old and 15.2 hh:




Before Image I owned an actual paint. His name was Luke. I got him as a yearling and had him for less than a year. He ended up getting gum cancer.


This is Loki my family's paint. He is a paint/ Belgian cross. He is 5 years old and his only paint marking is a small spot on his belly.


----------



## Snapper (Jul 31, 2013)

D: I ended up tearing up at that cutie that got gum cancer, he looked so sweet and trustworthy </3 So sorry


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

My baby boy Henny  He's a brownskin tobiano with plenty of chrome! :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "my" paint horse friends. First is Bonnie, then Cheyenne, then Tequila and last but not least is King. :wink: Bonnie is the other three's mama. They're all paint/qh's.

Bonnie.









Cheyenne.









Tequila.









King.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are my two - 

The bay tobiano is my yearling, Spidey (Peter Parker) - I picked him up from Kansas end of May and just got back from our first show where he picked up points in tobiano color, amt geldings, and stood Grand and Reserve in Open Geldings - great beginning. He's headed to the World Show this year for futurity and in hand trail classes...

The sorrel overo mare is Daisy (Sayitwithflowers) - Got her in December and have been pretty busy getting her ready to show, she's done well - we earned about 30 points in three 2 judge shows, taking Reserve High Point in her first two and High Point Novice Ammy in the last - she has points in Halter, Overo color, horsemanship, western pleasure, hunt seat eq, hunter under saddle and trail. 

They keep me pretty busy and love their color.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

This horse isn't mine, though I wish he was :wink:. The Gypsy King, owned b Gypsy Gold, is a Gypsy Vanner stallion. I really wish I owned this horse, or maybe one of his foals.


----------



## Blossom in Srping (Jun 28, 2013)

This is my 12hd, 10 yr old paint(pinto) not sure which.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

*HorseLovinLady*, I'm in love with Bonnie!! She looks like such a doll. Gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is my mare Sheena!


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

This is Smokey. He's a 8 year old black Tovero gelding. Barrel racer, pole bender, & a fun horse to rein around on. One blue eye.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love 'dem black and white horsies!! <3 Sheena has a lovely jump.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Ignore me XP









This is my boy Rem, (Remnants of Fayth < Fayth is a video-game reference haha)


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

My sons first horse, he bought with his own money, proud momma 😊

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

MsLady - did you decide on a name yet for no name?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Ironically I have a fully registered paint that doesn't look like a paint at all and then I have a grade that is as paint looking as can be but a pinto since we don't know exactly what he is. We think he's got some thoroughbred in him because he's 16.2 hands tall, all legs, pretty hot headed and loves to run.

This is Moon. She's a registered solid paint. Only white she has is her star and her rear right pastern. She's 16.2 as well, weighs 1200 lbs. and despite her size, she can tear up a barrel pattern. Excuse the mud in her mane here. 















This is Mojo. He's 16.2h grade so therefore a pinto but has plenty of color compared to our papered paint. LOL!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Oldhorselady said:


>


I love this photo! Very pretty mare, by the way! She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

My beauties.... Annie, the 50/50 mare, and Toby, the max white.


----------



## PhoenixFlight1387 (Aug 4, 2013)

My cutie


----------



## Tamara1229 (Aug 19, 2013)

*My rescue*

My rescue. I have had him almost two weeks. He is in bad shape right now but,just you wait till he fills out He is 18-20, not what I intended on getting, just what I fell in love with. He is such a sweet old man.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Tamara1229 said:


> My rescue. I have had him almost two weeks. He is in bad shape right now but,just you wait till he fills out He is 18-20, not what I intended on getting, just what I fell in love with. He is such a sweet old man.


Wow! I can totally see the potential. He's going to be so pretty when he fills out. Please keep us updated with pics over the coming months.


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

My paint horse "Henry".


----------

